# Another "What are these?"



## 96ImpalaSS (Sep 29, 2001)

My brother sent me two glow in the dark slots. One is a Willys with blue stripes and the other is a '57 Chevy with a red lightning bolt on the sides. Both have one solid rubber rear tire (passenger side) with the remaining thre hub glow. I haveen't ran them on the track yet (since I have had it set up for the winter) but they both sounded smooth 9 volt battery. Any help in identifying is appreciated.


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

Those are Tyco 440X2s. Do they have one rear hub with a little round piece flint attached? 
If it's the set I'm thinking of, they came with guardrails that had a sandpaper or emery cloth type surface. You were supposed to run them in the dark and they would not only glow, but would shower sparks going thru the turn.
I think I still have a set of those.


----------



## 96ImpalaSS (Sep 29, 2001)

The Willys still has the flint in place but it's missing on the '57 Chevy. Thanks for the info.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

your willys ia actually a 40' Ford.  They are from the "Sparkin' Hotrods" set. 
Cap'n Fred is correct. The guardrails were a bit taller and had 3/8" strips of sandpaper in them. Neat idea too. The sparks were bright enough to cause the bodies to glow after only a few laps.


----------



## tamiyatim (May 2, 2007)

I still have my original Sparkin Hot Rods set... it was sooo fun watching them spark around the corners... the cars still run great too! still have the original box, but it got wet somehow... all the parts are there though, even the glow in the dark guardrails and flags!!


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

i do believe the cars in the sparking hotrod set where released with hp-7 chassis,not 440x2's.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

You can use replacement flints from Zippo lighters available at most drug stores. The problem was running other cars against the guardrails with the emory paper was a little frightening.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

old blue said:


> You can use replacement flints from Zippo lighters available at most drug stores. The problem was running other cars against the guardrails with the emory paper was a little frightening.


Hahahahahahaha, Blue!

Thank you for making this connection...it now explains a very mysterious condition that I have come across in my restoration work on rare occassions. 

LOL!


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Still have these somewhere. Might just work.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I enlightened THE Bill Hall !!!!! I have to write this down....


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

old blue said:


> I enlightened THE Bill Hall !!!!! I have to write this down....


Which is why I come here regularly! I learn something here almost every day.

Like Bob-zilla always sez, "Ya just gotta love this place!"


----------

